# Terrible headache relieved by bowel movement-anyone?



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction and normal transit time (Sitz). My issue is that it takes me a great deal of time to go to the bathroom-about 90 minutes with two suppositories and a big pot of hot coffee next to me. Instead of feeling a rectal sensation when I have to go to the bathroom, I instead get a terrible headache over one or both of my eyes. This headache immediately goes away after I go to the bathroom and get all I need to out. I am wondering if anyone else experiences this.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

i have a headache that is very frequent, almost daily. it does not get better with a bm but it does get worse when i am super constipated.


----------

